# Handy Bed Clamp



## lesfac (Mar 12, 2015)

When I was a toolmaker in the early 70's I made a bed clamp to use on milling or drilling machines. Now I am retired I have a workshop and for a project decided to make another so I would have a pair.
Its a handy clamp that is quite versatile and is a nice little project to make.

I have watched many Youtube videos and never seen one like it nor have I seen one for sale

I put it on a video on Youtube and this is the link. Hope its of interest.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7UXbkAq3-s[/ame]


----------



## chucketn (Mar 12, 2015)

Very nicely done and explained. Thanks for sharing your clamp. I will add that to my "Got to make 2 or 3" list.

Chuck


----------



## rodw (Mar 13, 2015)

I think this will end up on my to do list too1


----------



## Wizard69 (Mar 14, 2015)

rodw said:


> I think this will end up on my to do list too1




My todo list is so long adding things to it is senseless at this point!   However the clamp is very interesting and well presented in the video.


----------



## rleete (Mar 19, 2015)

Excellent video.  Interesting piece of tooling.  Never seen one before, but it looks handy.


----------



## lesfac (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks for your kind comments.

I think what makes it particularly convenient is that it avoids having to fiddle about with clamps, packing pieces and T bolts

Les


----------



## gus (Mar 20, 2015)

Very Unique. Now on my hit list.


----------



## Herbiev (Mar 20, 2015)

And my list too.


----------



## digiex-chris (Mar 22, 2015)

I was looking for a way to hold down my vise since it doesn't have tabs to bolt down with and step blocks are less convenient than I want when I'm moving the vise around alot. I think a low profile version of this is the way I'm going to go! Many thanks for posting this.


----------



## 10K Pete (Mar 22, 2015)

...applies here. For the benefit of the inexperienced who may read this thread,
I need to point out that the reason for tee nuts is so the cast iron table slots
are never put into an unsupported load like this clamp will. Same goes for
step block clamps, etc. 

I have actually seen mills with chunks of iron pulled out of tee slots!!

Anyway, just use some common sense and yer ok.

I do like the clamp 'cause, as someone above mentioned, not all items that
need clamping come with ears. 

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## neubert1975 (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi 
I know that type of clamps, i have 2 my self, and they are great 
I dont know where to buy them , since i got mine from a friend, but i took a picture of the stamp in them 

Hope this can help some.

Best Regards 
Martin


----------

